# Gamepad for PC



## sarthak (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi guys, my I need to buy a gamepad for around 2.5k. It would mostly be used to play FIFA and occasionally racing games. I have been using a Microsoft Xbox 360 controller for 2 years and would love to buy one again, but I want to know if there are any other options available since its price has increased. 
Also, do these work with Windows :
Microsoft Wireless Controller - Microsoft: Flipkart.com
Microsoft Wired Controller - Microsoft: Flipkart.com
Flipkart has separate product listings of wired and wireless controllers for Windows, and these are cheaper. And are there any disadvantages of wireless controllers ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 5, 2013)

XBOX controller for PC has support for maximum games. Plus, its comfortable too. Get it.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 6, 2013)

Xbox controller is good enough for you. 
As for wireless controllers, I would suggest you yo keep away from them as they have slightly higher response time than usual wired device.


----------



## sarthak (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks guys going for the the wired Xbox controller


----------



## RBX (Dec 26, 2013)

sarthak said:


> Thanks guys going for the the wired Xbox controller


Did it work ? It clearly said "(For Xbox-360)".

I'm hijacking this thread for a different purpose. I too want to buy a Xbox controller, the price listed on Flipkart is 2270.
Microsoft Wired Controller for Windows - Microsoft: Flipkart.com
and prices on other sites are quite similar, except the eBay (1499).
Microsoft Xbox 360 Wired Controller Remote (For PC, Xbox-360) | eBay

The price looks too good to be true, and I haven't ever purchased a thing from ebay. Should I purchase from ebay (or take a look at local stores - which generally don't have pretty much anything) ?

P.S. The ebay seller is from Jaipur - my city.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 26, 2013)

Ebay is trusted, so go for it.


----------



## RBX (Dec 26, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Ebay is trusted, so go for it.


Last I checked, someone got a photo of Xbox One for £450. Although the contents do list a controller.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 26, 2013)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Last I checked, someone got a photo of Xbox One for £450. Although the contents do list a controller.



I think there's some catch here... Just look at the seller's info... Just 4 ratings and one of them negative too...

Just to be on the safe side, contact the seller since he is from your city and ask if you can buy in person!!! 


It's most probably gonna be a third party duplicate...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 26, 2013)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Last I checked, someone got a photo of Xbox One for £450. Although the contents do list a controller.



You have to be careful when choosing a seller. Always purchase from a seller with high +ve ratings. eBay is completely trustworthy if you are smart enough.


----------



## RBX (Jan 2, 2014)

Here is another deal and the seller has high rating.

Microsoft Xbox 360 Wired Controller Remote - [For Xbox-360.& PC] | eBay

I'd just like to know what does this mean



> NOTE: This is a third party manufactured controller. This is not manufactured by Microsoft. It is compatible to XBOX.


The images clearly say Microsoft and I assume that the one generally bought is manufactured by Microsoft itself. Is it a duplicate ?


----------



## snap (Jan 2, 2014)

^^
yeah i guess


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 2, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Here is another deal and the seller has high rating.
> 
> Microsoft Xbox 360 Wired Controller Remote - [For Xbox-360.& PC] | eBay
> 
> ...


'Tis a duplicate.He has used flowery language but it is a dupllicate


> NOTE: This is a third party manufactured controller. This is not manufactured by Microsoft. It is compatible to XBOX.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 2, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Here is another deal and the seller has high rating.
> 
> Microsoft Xbox 360 Wired Controller Remote - [For Xbox-360.& PC] | eBay
> 
> ...



Fake product


----------

